# RCBS Range master 750 E scale.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Is any one useing one of these? Would like to hear how well you like it or don't like it.
I had a Cabelas scale go bad and they have agreed to prorate it into half the cost of the 750.

 Al


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I have one and its a decent scale. It has speeded up the reloading process a lot since I got it. Every once in a while it will drift .1gr and I have to reset it. Other than that I haven't had a single problem.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.

 Al


----------

